# Does anyone else enjoy reading Pat McManus books ?



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 30, 2013)

One of my favorite authors is Patrick McManus, who grew up in a small Idaho town, and writes hilarious stories about his life there as a boy, riding his bike on fishing trips, and camping out with his friends. 
I grew up in the same town, so when Pat writes about the "ten o'clock whistle", or the old bridge across Sand Creek, they are things that I remember as well.


I first read one of his books when I was in the hospital with a seriously broken leg, after a horseback riding accident.  I really wanted something to read, but they had me on so much pain medication that I could barely look at pictures, let alone try to read with any comprehension.
 So when my friend Joy thoughtfully brought me her "10 Translation Version of the Bible" to study, there was NO way that I could even begin to focus on that book !


  Happily, when I showed that huge Bible to  my other friend, Norma, she came in the next day  with her husbands Pat McManus book, "They Shoot Canoes, Don't They ?".
I laughed so hard, I was almost rolling out of that hospital bed, it was so funny ! 
After that, I was a definite fan of Pats stories....


http://patrickfmcmanus.com/


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2013)

Happyflowerlady, I will make it a point to read his stories. I have done similar blogs years ago to my hometown newspaper which they printed. Mostly stories in growing up in my hometown. I am keeping them for my kids to have something to remember dear old dad. I am also keeping a journal of things that I can remember that might be of interest to someone.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 31, 2013)

I haven't read his books but I remember as a youngster I read his stories in Field & Stream magazine every month.


----------

